

Why Brain Training doesn't work - kumarski
http://thestochasticman.wordpress.com/2009/02/26/why-brain-training-doesnt-work/

======
gregcohn
Flawed article that ironically reproduces fallacies like those it attempts to
point out.

"The Which? report found, with the help of several neuroscientists, that there
was no peer-reviewed evidence to back up any of the manufacturer’s claims that
they will improve performance or stave off dementia and other mental
illnesses."

Neither the above quote nor the debunking of their internal studies as junk
equals any proof to the contrary, that brain training -- or this product for
that matter -- doesn't work.

~~~
lukevdp
You are making the wrong assumption that effect/no effect are equal
probability of being true.

However, the way science works is that you have to prove an affect. The null
hypothesis is that brain training doesn't have any affect on "performance". To
assert otherwise, you need evidence.

>>Neither the above quote nor the debunking of their internal studies as junk
equals any proof to the contrary, that brain training -- or this product for
that matter -- doesn't work.

The article isn't meant to be proof that it doesn't work. He is saying that
there is no good evidence to believe it does.

~~~
gregcohn
>>The article isn't meant to be proof that it doesn't work. He is saying that
there is no good evidence to believe it does.

The article title is Why Brain Training Doesn't Work, not There's No Proof
Brain Training Works

------
flebber
Simply put I have used Lumosity over the past year and I know it's helped me.
They have updated the games to better over time.

I would say that it makes me feel more flexible mentally and I believe the
choices I make under pressure/short time-frames are better.

Whilst its true as the article states a crossword helps I think this helps
more.

~~~
B-Con
I used Lumosity for a year and I was very sure that it helped me. Just doing
daily mental exercises helped me in a way that felt similar to daily physical
exercise. It think I saw improvement in the brain areas that I knew I was
weaker in. My wife also did it with me, and she has definitely improved some.

Dunno if it was the "brain training" that was to credit, but simply doing the
exercises seemed to be beneficial.

